# perching like snoopy



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple likes to get up on anything she can the outside tables, chairs, the stroller. She just sits or lies on top, the higher the better. It's the funniest thing to watch, when we find her on top of something she almost smiles at us. She has even climbed the latter to get in the fort! Any of your V's climb or sit on top of things?


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde does not but I heard of a V that used to climb trees. I thought the person who told me that was full of it. Maybe not??


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXnUlAS1tdM

good video


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Some say V's are the most "cat-like" dogs.

Ours prefers to be perched high off the ground - on a bed, couch, etc. Something about being elevated that he enjoys I guess ???


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow that's an amazing video - wouldn't have believed it if i hadn't seen it!

Merc is fairly unco-ordinated with his back legs. He took a while during agility classes to work out how to go up the A-frame and onto the dog walk and all of those things. He hasn't even worked out counter-surfing (no i'm not complaining and no i'm not showing him those videos either )
!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I cannot believe that video! So maybe the guy I spoke to wasn't crazy!!!


----------

